# Recent Articles of the successful use of Clinical Hypnotherapy for IBS



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Recent Research Articles of the successful use of Clinical Hypnotherapy for IBS[Note: these studies are NOT discussing the same protocol as Mike's program, but are similar. They are not widely available to the public except by in person therapists.]==========================================================http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumPalsson OS. Standardized hypnosis treatment for irritable bowel syndrome: the north Carolina protocol. Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):51-64. University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, USA.The North Carolina protocol is a seven-session hypnosis-treatment approach for irritable bowel syndrome that is unique in that the entire course of treatment is designed for verbatim delivery. The protocol has been tested in two published research studies and found to benefit more than 80% of patients. This article describes the development, content, and testing of the protocol, and how it is used in clinical practice.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumGonsalkorale WM. Gut-directed hypnotherapy: the manchester approach for treatment of irritable bowel syndrome. Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):27-50. University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester, UK.This article describes the particular approach of using hypnosis as an adjunct to treating irritable bowel syndrome, developed within the Department of Medicine at the University Hospital of South Manchester, UK, since the 1980s. Patients receive up to 12 sessions over a 3-month period, and the majority of patients achieve marked improvement in symptoms and quality of life, an effect that is usually sustained. The therapy has a "gut-directed" framework that aims to teach patients the necessary hypnotic skills to control gut function and reduce symptoms, such as hand warmth on the abdomen and imagery. Other interventions based on particular lifestyle and psychological factors commonly found to influence symptoms are also included as appropriate for the individual patient.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumWhitehead WE. Hypnosis for irritable bowel syndrome: the empirical evidence of therapeutic effects. Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):7-20. University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, USA.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a complex and prevalent functional gastrointestinal disorder that is treated with limited effectiveness by standard medical care. Hypnosis treatment is, along with cognitive-behavioral therapy, the psychological therapy best researched as an intervention for IBS. Eleven studies, including 5 controlled studies, have assessed the therapeutic effects of hypnosis for IBS. Although this literature has significant limitations, such as small sample sizes and lack of parallel comparisons with other treatments, this body of research consistently shows hypnosis to have a substantial therapeutic impact on IBS, even for patients unresponsive to standard medical interventions. The median response rate to hypnosis treatment is 87%, bowel symptoms can generally be expected to improve by about half, psychological symptoms and life functioning improve after treatment, and therapeutic gains are well maintained for most patients for years after the end of treatment.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsumWhorwell PJ. Review article: The history of hypnotherapy and its role in the irritable bowel syndrome. Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2005 Dec;22(11-12):1061-7.Hypnosis is a technique by which an individual can gain a degree of control over physiological as well as psychological function. This paper reviews the history of the phenomenon as well as the accumulating evidence that it is effective in relieving the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome and improving the quality of life of sufferers. The physiological effects of hypnosis are also discussed coupled with an outline of how a hypnotherapy service might be provided.==============================


----------

